# Master Forge Patio Barrel 15-in Charcoal Grill



## ristau5741 (Jan 13, 2014)

it's a barrell,  anywho, I wonder if it can be used for smoking,

Picked up one of these at a local Lowes store,  for the amazing sale price of $27.60.

couldn't resist.  gave it to a buddy of mine so he can retire his hibachi,

http://www.lowes.com/pd_182316-10792-GR4002-013066_0__?productId=3306714


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello ristau5741,  You can smoke in most anything if you try.  It is a grill but you can  by building your fire on one side then putting a smoke box with chips in it over the fire and your food on the other side.  or a A-maze-n tube smoker with pellets put in the bottom on the cold side.  Maybe some more will jump in but I think you can.

Stan


----------

